# In The Beginning



## Shroomani-Tu-Tanka (Apr 19, 2018)

Well, here we go for the year 2020. With all the uncertainty in the world, there is one thing that is certain. Every year for centuries, Humankind has witnessed this annual spring awakening. I have always anticipated spring. It is a rebirth of our world once again and a time when I feel most alive. The smells, the sounds and of course, the sights, bring an underlying primordial sense to being human. My hope & prayer is that we all come though this current predicament all the wiser and understand that the world & the people that inhabit it, are very fragile and the all we really need is to be there for each other. I still won’t share my spots with other than my closest friends & family, but will gladly share the knowledge I have from being out in nature. Happy Hunting 2020!
Shroomani Tu Tanka


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Where u hunt at?


----------



## dwnbtmboy! (Apr 28, 2018)

dwnbtmboy is ready


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Shroomani-Tu-Tanka said:


> Well, here we go for the year 2020. With all the uncertainty in the world, there is one thing that is certain. Every year for centuries, Humankind has witnessed this annual spring awakening. I have always anticipated spring. It is a rebirth of our world once again and a time when I feel most alive. The smells, the sounds and of course, the sights, bring an underlying primordial sense to being human. My hope & prayer is that we all come though this current predicament all the wiser and understand that the world & the people that inhabit it, are very fragile and the all we really need is to be there for each other. I still won’t share my spots with other than my closest friends & family, but will gladly share the knowledge I have from being out in nature. Happy Hunting 2020!
> Shroomani Tu Tanka



Are your "spots" on public or private land? I'm beginning to think a lot of people out there that haul in 90 lbs a season are on private land guaranteed. Also do you follow nebraska morels on facebook?


----------



## Shroomani-Tu-Tanka (Apr 19, 2018)

kingyoshi2424 said:


> Are your "spots" on public or private land? I'm beginning to think a lot of people out there that haul in 90 lbs a season are on private land guaranteed. Also do you follow nebraska morels on facebook?


I have spots on both private and public land. I do think the majority are found on private land though. With the advent of social media, every newbie is out traipsing around on public land, stomping on morels that they don’t even know are there! I do follow the Nebraska Facebook page, and saw that someone posted some small grays on Sunday from Southwest Sarpy And Dodge counties. The posts had a dated receipt and a Google date stamp. I am going to get out in this wind this afternoon and check the creek bottoms. I may get lucky but I usually only find pheasant backs this time of year. If I find anything I will post it. Happy hunting!


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Shroomani-Tu-Tanka said:


> I have spots on both private and public land. I do think the majority are found on private land though. With the advent of social media, every newbie is out traipsing around on public land, stomping on morels that they don’t even know are there! I do follow the Nebraska Facebook page, and saw that someone posted some small grays on Sunday from Southwest Sarpy And Dodge counties. The posts had a dated receipt and a Google date stamp. I am going to get out in this wind this afternoon and check the creek bottoms. I may get lucky but I usually only find pheasant backs this time of year. If I find anything I will post it. Happy hunting!



Did u find any in the bottoms


----------



## Shroomani-Tu-Tanka (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes. About 2dz small greys this morning. Enough to scramble into some eggs for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Shroomani-Tu-Tanka said:


> Yes. About 2dz small greys this morning. Enough to scramble into some eggs for breakfast tomorrow!



Been up to desoto?


----------



## Kfreeman810 (Apr 30, 2018)

kingyoshi2424 said:


> Been up to desoto?


I have heard that since the flood, Desoto hunting has been nearly destroyed where my family and I normally hunt which is right when you come in if you came in off of I29. Might still have some luck but I doubt it unless maybe you find some in some of the areas that might not of been touched too bad by the flooding but it is possible.


----------



## Fungal Dreams (Apr 26, 2020)

We were at Desoto the middle of last week up near the visitor center and it is pretty wrecked. Saw some turkey tail but that’s it.


----------



## HikerMike (May 3, 2020)

Gathered this small batch south of Chadron yesterday. Checked the same spots two weeks ago and nothing.


----------

